# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Stroom

## roompje11

Goedenavond,

Ik ben benieuwd of iemand me kan helpen of zich kan identificeren met mijn "probleem".
Ik heb de afgelopen maanden last van een soort van korte stroomschok die door mijn hersenen (maar in ieder geval door mijn hoofd) gaat. Soms 1 korte, soms 2 korte en soms een korte gevolgd door een wat langere 
Ze doen niet echt pijn, het is wel erg naar 
Ik gebruik geen medicatie, geen drugs en nauwelijks alcohol.
Slaap verder echt genoeg en regelmatig.
Ben 18 jaar oud.

Iemand een idee?
Romy

----------


## Flogiston

Het _voelt_ als een stroomstootje, maar het is waarschijnlijk iets anders.

Een paar mogelijkheden zijn: een beginnende migraine (maar dan alleen het begin van het begin, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel); of een lichte epileptische aanval; of een spiertje dat zich plotseling even aanspant; of natuurlijk een heleboel andere dingen waar een arts meer over kan vertellen dan ik.

Het kan ook stressgerelateerd zijn; heb je last van stress, of is dat niet van toepassing?

Andere vraag: zeggen mensen uit jouw omgeving (vraag ze er desnoods naar) dat je wel eens een tijdje "stilvalt"? Dus dat je gewoon zit, maar dat je dan ineens een paar seconden tot wel een hele minuut alleen maar bewegingsloos voor je uit zit te staren zonder dat je iets doet en zonder dat je lijkt mee te krijgen wat er om je heen gebeurt? Je hoeft daar zelf helemaal niets van te merken, alleen je omgeving ziet het. Als dat zo is, heb je waarschijnlijk een vorm van epilepsie.

Ik zou zeggen: als dit vanzelf weer overgaat is er niets aan de hand. Als het blijft, zou je er eens mee naar je huisarts kunnen gaan om hem te vragen wat de mogelijke oorzaken zouden kunnen zijn.

Flo

----------

